# Need to clean my Throttle Body



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 2011 Sportsman 850. Can someone please tell me the correct way to clean the throttle body? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Tear down and get some crc throttle body cleaner and a tooth brush....lots of rags! Be careful not to get it down into the cylinder as it can wash the walls and ruin the rings.


----------

